# Liquid bleach



## redbourn

What is liquid bleach (Jeyes Brobat ) called in Portugal?

I tried using all the words in the dictionary but the shop didn't know what they were although they did offer me some kind of powered version.

I want the kind that you clean an enamel sink with or maybe add to your washing machine when you do whites.

They eventually sold me Lixivia - Gex which did clean to little mats that I keep in the sink that had stains on them. Is it the bleach that I'm talking about.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## siobhanwf

I buy a bleach gel from Aldi. One of the best I have found for cleaning the loos!!!


----------



## redbourn

siobhanwf said:


> I buy a bleach gel from Aldi. One of the best I have found for cleaning the loos!!!


Thanks but it doesn't sound like the one you are describing is something that you'd pour into a washing machine.

The one that I bought has ..

"Sodium hypochlorite (NaOCl) is a chemical compound consisting of sodium, oxygen, and chlorine that has been used for centuries for bleaching and disinfecting".

So it seems like they sold me the right one.

But I still don't know the word for bleach in Portuguese .. it might be água sanitaria but that seems strange.


Michael

Lixivia;bleach - Buy Sodium Bisulfite Bleach Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## RichardHenshall

Lixívia (Hipoclorito de sódio) is what I would ask for if I was looking for a weakish Sodium Hypochlorite solution for general bleaching/disinfecting. More concentrated versions can be bought for treating swimming pools.

There are many other 'non-chlorine' bleaching products used as stain removers with coloured laundry (such as Vanish Oxi Action) which might more normally be used in a washing machine.

I would use lixívia for general bathroom cleaning/sterilising (particularly for loo-cleaning) and for mould removal but I would only use it in a washing machine as a last resort (but each to their own!).


----------



## redbourn

RichardHenshall said:


> Lixívia (Hipoclorito de sódio) is what I would ask for if I was looking for a weakish Sodium Hypochlorite solution for general bleaching/disinfecting. More concentrated versions can be bought for treating swimming pools.
> 
> There are many other 'non-chlorine' bleaching products used as stain removers with coloured laundry (such as Vanish Oxi Action) which might more normally be used in a washing machine.
> 
> I would use lixívia for general bathroom cleaning/sterilising (particularly for loo-cleaning) and for mould removal but I would only use it in a washing machine as a last resort (but each to their own!).



Thanks and I'm sure you're correct. Seems strange that there is only the chemical name for; but so be it ;-)

Michael


----------



## travelling-man

At the risk of going off topic slightly, can I just point out that if you have a traditional fosse that works on the soakaway & breakdown principles, you shouldn't be putting bleach into it because you'll stop it working as it should.

The easy way to restart the process is to leave a little minced meat (or similar) outside for a few days until it's stinky & maggot infested & then either drop it into the fosse or flush it down the loo.

If you're on mains sewage then no need to worry about this.


----------



## redbourn

travelling-man said:


> At the risk of going off topic slightly, can I just point out that if you have a traditional fosse that works on the soakaway & breakdown principles, you shouldn't be putting bleach into it because you'll stop it working as it should.
> 
> The easy way to restart the process is to leave a little minced meat (or similar) outside for a few days until it's stinky & maggot infested & then either drop it into the fosse or flush it down the loo.
> 
> If you're on mains sewage then no need to worry about this.


Thanks for the tip which might help a lot of people.

I live in Costa da Caparica and am connected to the main sewage.

Michael


----------



## genialgeorge

Or just throw a frozen chicken in it


----------



## travelling-man

George

Frozen won't work..... Whatever you put in needs to be rotten & full of maggots.

Another alternative is to buy a pot of maggots from a fishing shop & tip them in there.


----------



## RichardHenshall

I've always found that eating the chicken first is the best way. 

It will take a huge amount of normal domestic bleach to kill a properly functioning septic tank, far more than is necessary to keep toilets hygienic. Even if it has become antiseptic, it won't stay that way very long if you keep adding normal quantities of faeces and urine.


----------



## travelling-man

Richard

You might be surprised how easily they can sometimes be knocked out.

I spent close to 35 years in the African safari industry where we would regularly build camps in wilderness areas & although our sewage systems were smaller (and perhaps more basic) than the permanent ones here, it was a regular problem when staff put the wrong chemical down the bog.


----------



## siobhanwf

I lived with a septic most of my life in Ireland and in France and now here in Portugal fro the past 7 years. I have never had septic tank problem and have always used bleach in required amount to clean the loos. The amount used has little effect on the tank. As for adding to it withchickens etc...why let the poo and pee do its work 

Bleach(think stick to the loo stuff) I buy from Aldi, or if I want a lighter bleach from any supermarket. The is a "delicate" bleach situated by the washing powders etc for laundry use.


----------



## travelling-man

They don't back up or anything like that but bleach simply slows or stops the degrading process so the waste materials just sit there & stink & may or may not soak away depending on construction & other factors.

If it's functioning properly however, it's more hygienic, smells better when opened & requires fewer (if any) pump outs.

If the process does stop then adding urine & faeces alone won't restart it...... hence the suggested additions.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi TM

We have lived here now for 7 years and so far NO SMELLS not pumping. Not bad going


----------



## travelling-man

siobhanwf said:


> Hi TM
> 
> We have lived here now for 7 years and so far NO SMELLS not pumping. Not bad going


You're very lucky then. 

We put a new & very large one in a year ago & the shale soil is hopeless for soakaway.

We either have to pump it out about once every 10 months or get a digger in & improve the soakaway area....... as as a pump out only costs about €40 that sounds like the better option. 

The good news is no smells so at least that part works properly. LOL.


----------



## canoeman

Your Junta or Camara will empty fosse for you or is that what you mean? we never use bleach where fosse concerned always bio friendly products


----------



## travelling-man

C/M

Yes. It's the Junta who empty it for us.


----------

